# cloning off small plant



## A.K. (Aug 21, 2007)

can i clone a plant if it only has one leaf on each stem the plant is only about 6 or 8 inches tall and is still in seedling stage but has been growing for 5 months


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 21, 2007)

A 5 month old seedling?
Are you growing it in your fridge?
LMAO   j/k

Hippy


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 21, 2007)

*By the sound of things no you won't be able to clone your plant. Can you post a pic as we would love to see one? *


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 21, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your difficulties....  I think it would almost be impossible to clone a seedling as there isn't enough plant matter to cultivate a healthy clone.  However, most plants that are 6-8 inches in height have enough side branches to take a decent cutting.  So, I must say as well...ostpicsworthless:


----------



## A.K. (Aug 22, 2007)

i want to clone it because its such a weird plant its like it grew a little then just stoped growing but its healthy and all the other ones are like 3 or 4 feet tall and now all of them even the little one are starting to flower i think its because i used an undeveloped seed the seed was still green i will post pics its just i dont go out there often and have used no nutes i let them grow wild and last time i was out there i had no camera


----------



## Kupunakane (Aug 22, 2007)

Like I said dude,
   Never allow yourself to be discouraged. Through out history folks that wanted to try something have faced many doubts and set backs.
  When it was asked of Edison how he felt failing at coming up with a good light, he responded that he didn't fail, but instead found a thousand ways how not to build the light bulb.
  Genius is 1% percent intelligence, 99% percent work.
Have fun
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## A.K. (Aug 24, 2007)

Pictures!


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 24, 2007)

Oh boy AK.  There are no side branches to be cloned there.  If you wanted to to take cutting, you would have to cut it at the main stem... Like topping it.


----------



## jjsunderground (Sep 12, 2007)

no clones yet..id go indoors man.


----------



## Nova (Sep 13, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Oh boy AK. There are no side branches to be cloned there. If you wanted to to take cutting, you would have to cut it at the main stem... Like topping it.


 
How many side branches or how high would you recommend the plant be before taking a cutting?

Im asking this because i have some Northern Light and White Widow seeds coming and i would really like to clone the plant early on to determine the plants sex. I know the plants sex isnt really determined till the 3rd week of Veg, but would that be enough veg time for the plant?

Also, should i take a cutting when the plant is mature or immature? Is taking a cutting from a mature plant optimal, as the seedling would be mature from the go correct? 

Lastly, where would i take a cutting from on the plant? The bottom most side branch? 

Thanks in advance guys/girls!


----------



## nemesis_1999 (Sep 14, 2007)

I had a similar thing happen to me with just bag seed.  I didn't tend to this plant and it stretched pretty bad outside, when I saw that it was a female but not going to produce anything due to poor placement, I cut the whole thing down and brought it inside.  Put the cutting in a rockwool cube and put into a cake pan with clear top.  Heating pad underneath, and CFL next to it.  About a week later I through it into a DWC bucket and it's thriving again.  It's about 4 weeks told and plenty of new veg growing


----------



## 85cannabliss (Oct 7, 2007)

Nova said:
			
		

> How many side branches or how high would you recommend the plant be before taking a cutting?
> 
> Im asking this because i have some Northern Light and White Widow seeds coming and i would really like to clone the plant early on to determine the plants sex. I know the plants sex isnt really determined till the 3rd week of Veg, but would that be enough veg time for the plant?
> 
> ...



hey nova, go on google video and watch the 'I GROW CHRONIC' video, it show you step by step how and where to take your cutting. 

and if you take a clone when the plant is sexually mature (shows pre-flowers), then that cutting will also be sexually mature. if you take a cutting whilst the plant is still immature, then that cutting will also be immature. the point in taking a cutting is so that it grows as its mother grew  so wait until you see alternating nodes, or pre-flowers before you take any cuts.

hopw this helps mate.


----------



## choking_victim (Oct 7, 2007)

ahh I GROW CHRONIC.. the green man.. he is quite the ball-sie teacher.

  I've taken a lot of his advice.


----------



## tleaf jr. (Oct 7, 2007)

pull the plant up roots and all and plant it inside that wat i would do


----------



## JenM (Nov 23, 2014)

When clones are taken, branches are being cut off of the mother plant. The questions that arise are how much to cut, and what condition the branch should be in before it is considered a suitable clone. 
On average, clones should be 6-7" tall, and 1/2-1" of that should be submerged below the surface of the medium. Cuttings should ideally have a nice healthy Terminal Shoot and at least one Node below that for best results.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 23, 2014)

I appreciate your desire to help clone but this is a 7 year old thread, none of these people post anymore.

EDIT:  sorry HippyInEngland... you still do! 

View attachment thread-necromancy.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 24, 2014)

JenM is somewhat of a Spammer--she runs a place that will give you cloning advise for money....


----------

